# The "How Many Wins?" Contest



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

ive decided to hold a little contest (which i stole from ezealen in the spurs forum), and here are the rules:

For every rockets game after the all-star game, you must decide whether the rockets will win or lose and post the total wins and losses for the games after the break. you have until the all star game to make or edit your list and which time it will officially be closed.


100,000 ucash will be given to those who can get all the games correctly. if more than one person guesses them all correctly, the pot will be split.
50,000 ucash will be given to those who failed to guess every game correctly, but had the right number of wins. If more than one person had the correct record with the wrong games, the pot will be split.
30,000 ucash will be given if none of the above conditions are met. the pot of 30,000 will be split among those closest to the correct record.


edit: change of rules, everyone will split the money evenly, but rocket fans may get a little bonus. no one will get less points, only more.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

here is the post all start break schedule


> Feb
> Wed 22	L.A. Clippers
> Fri 24	Golden State
> Sun 26 @ Orlando
> ...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

sounds like fun


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *W*
Fri 24 Golden State *W*
Sun 26 @ Orlando *W*
Mon 27 Phoenix *L*
Mar
Wed 1 Philadelphia *W*
Fri 3 Denver *L*
Sun 5 Portland *W* 
Tue 7 @ Minnesota *W*
Wed 8 Indiana *L*
Sun 12 @ San Antonio *L*
Mon 13 New Jersey *W*
Wed 15 Dallas *W* 
Sat 18 San Antonio *L*
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers *L*
Tue 21 @ Dallas *L*
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City *W*
Sun 26 Cleveland *L*
Wed 29 Seattle *W*
Fri 31 Washington *W*
Apr
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers *L*
Tue 4 @ Seattle *W*
Wed 5 @ Portland *W*
Fri 7 @ Golden State *W*
Sun 9 @ Sacramento *L*
Mon 10 @ Utah *L*
Wed 12 Minnesota *W*
Sat 15 Memphis *L*
Mon 17 @ Denver *L*
Wed 19 San Antonio *W*

16-13


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll put a sticky for this, great idea PO


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Good idea! :greatjob:

Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *W*
Fri 24 Golden State *W*
Sun 26 @ Orlando *W*
Mon 27 Phoenix *L*
Mar 
Wed 1 Philadelphia *W*
Fri 3 Denver *W*
Sun 5 Portland *W*
Tue 7 @ Minnesota *W*
Wed 8 Indiana *W*
Sun 12 @ San Antonio *L*
Mon 13 New Jersey *W*
Wed 15 Dallas *W*
Sat 18 San Antonio *W*
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers *L*
Tue 21 @ Dallas *L*
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City *W*
Sun 26 Cleveland *W*
Wed 29 Seattle *W*
Fri 31 Washington *W*
Apr 
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers *W*
Tue 4 @ Seattle *W*
Wed 5 @ Portland *W*
Fri 7 @ Golden State *W*
Sun 9 @ Sacramento *L*
Mon 10 @ Utah *W*
Wed 12 Minnesota *W*
Sat 15 Memphis *W*
Mon 17 @ Denver *L*
Wed 19 San Antonio *L*

22-7


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wed 22 L.A. Clippers L
Fri 24 Golden State W
Sun 26 @ Orlando W
Mon 27 Phoenix W
Mar 
Wed 1 Philadelphia W
Fri 3 Denver L
Sun 5 Portland W
Tue 7 @ Minnesota W
Wed 8 Indiana W
Sun 12 @ San Antonio W
Mon 13 New Jersey W
Wed 15 Dallas W
Sat 18 San Antonio L
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers W
Tue 21 @ Dallas W
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City W
Sun 26 Cleveland W
Wed 29 Seattle W
Fri 31 Washington W
Apr 
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers W
Tue 4 @ Seattle W
Wed 5 @ Portland W
Fri 7 @ Golden State L
Sun 9 @ Sacramento L
Mon 10 @ Utah W
Wed 12 Minnesota L
Sat 15 Memphis W
Mon 17 @ Denver W
Wed 19 San Antonio W


23-6


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

Oooh I can't wait.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Wed 22 L.A. Clippers L
Fri 24 Golden State L
Sun 26 @ Orlando W
Mon 27 Phoenix L
Mar
Wed 1 Philadelphia W
Fri 3 Denver L
Sun 5 Portland W 
Tue 7 @ Minnesota L
Wed 8 Indiana L
Sun 12 @ San Antonio L 
Mon 13 New Jersey L
Wed 15 Dallas L
Sat 18 San Antonio L
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers W
Tue 21 @ Dallas L
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City L
Sun 26 Cleveland W
Wed 29 Seattle W
Fri 31 Washington W
Apr
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers W
Tue 4 @ Seattle W
Wed 5 @ Portland W
Fri 7 @ Golden State L
Sun 9 @ Sacramento W
Mon 10 @ Utah L
Wed 12 Minnesota W
Sat 15 Memphis L
Mon 17 @ Denver L
Wed 19 San Antonio L

12-17


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

^ worst prediction ever.

i made a change of rules so rockets will get a bonus on top of their base amount. nonrocket fans will receive whatever percentage of the pot they earned. rocket fans may get an extra couple thousand points though.


----------



## HotGirlTracie (Oct 20, 2005)

I agree with Cometsbiggestfan(Stacie)


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers - W
Fri 24 Golden State - W
Sun 26 @ Orlando - W
Mon 27 Phoenix - L
Mar
Wed 1 Philadelphia - W
Fri 3 Denver - W
Sun 5 Portland - W
Tue 7 @ Minnesota - L
Wed 8 Indiana - W
Sun 12 @ San Antonio - W
Mon 13 New Jersey - W
Wed 15 Dallas - L
Sat 18 San Antonio - L
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers - W
Tue 21 @ Dallas - W
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City - W
Sun 26 Cleveland - L
Wed 29 Seattle - W
Fri 31 Washington - W
Apr
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers - W
Tue 4 @ Seattle - W
Wed 5 @ Portland - W
Fri 7 @ Golden State - W
Sun 9 @ Sacramento - W
Mon 10 @ Utah - W
Wed 12 Minnesota - W
Sat 15 Memphis - L
Mon 17 @ Denver - W
Wed 19 San Antonio - L

22-7


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Wed 22 L.A. Clippers L
Fri 24 Golden State W
Sun 26 @ Orlando W
Mon 27 Phoenix L
Mar 
Wed 1 Philadelphia W
Fri 3 Denver L
Sun 5 Portland W
Tue 7 @ Minnesota L
Wed 8 Indiana L
Sun 12 @ San Antonio L
Mon 13 New Jersey W
Wed 15 Dallas W
Sat 18 San Antonio L
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers L
Tue 21 @ Dallas L
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City L
Sun 26 Cleveland W
Wed 29 Seattle W
Fri 31 Washington W
Apr 
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers W
Tue 4 @ Seattle W
Wed 5 @ Portland W
Fri 7 @ Golden State L
Sun 9 @ Sacramento L
Mon 10 @ Utah W
Wed 12 Minnesota L
Sat 15 Memphis W
Mon 17 @ Denver L
Wed 19 San Antonio W

15-14


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers - W
Fri 24 Golden State - W
Sun 26 @ Orlando - W
Mon 27 Phoenix - L
Mar
Wed 1 Philadelphia - W
Fri 3 Denver - W
Sun 5 Portland - W
Tue 7 @ Minnesota - W
Wed 8 Indiana - L
Sun 12 @ San Antonio - W
Mon 13 New Jersey - L
Wed 15 Dallas - L
Sat 18 San Antonio - W
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers - W
Tue 21 @ Dallas - W
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City - W
Sun 26 Cleveland - L
Wed 29 Seattle - W
Fri 31 Washington - L
Apr
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers - W
Tue 4 @ Seattle - L
Wed 5 @ Portland - W
Fri 7 @ Golden State - L
Sun 9 @ Sacramento - W
Mon 10 @ Utah - L
Wed 12 Minnesota - W
Sat 15 Memphis - W
Mon 17 @ Denver - W
Wed 19 San Antonio - L

19-10


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *W*
Fri 24 Golden State *W*
Sun 26 @ Orlando *W*
Mon 27 Phoenix *L*
Mar 
Wed 1 Philadelphia *W*
Fri 3 Denver *L*
Sun 5 Portland *W*
Tue 7 @ Minnesota *L*
Wed 8 Indiana *L*
Sun 12 @ San Antonio *L*
Mon 13 New Jersey *W*
Wed 15 Dallas *W*
Sat 18 San Antonio *L*
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers *W*
Tue 21 @ Dallas *L*
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City *W*
Sun 26 Cleveland *L*
Wed 29 Seattle *W*
Fri 31 Washington *W*
Apr 
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers *W*
Tue 4 @ Seattle *W*
Wed 5 @ Portland *W*
Fri 7 @ Golden State *W*
Sun 9 @ Sacramento *L*
Mon 10 @ Utah *W*
Wed 12 Minnesota *L*
Sat 15 Memphis *W*
Mon 17 @ Denver *W*
Wed 19 San Antonio *L*

18-11


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Wed 8 L.A. Lakers - W
Sat 11 Utah - L
Sun 12 New York - W
Tue 14 @ L.A. Clippers - L
Thu 16 @ Phoenix - L
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers - L
Fri 24 Golden State - W
Sun 26 @ Orlando - W
Mon 27 Phoenix - L
Mar
Wed 1 Philadelphia - W
Fri 3 Denver - W
Sun 5 Portland - W
Tue 7 @ Minnesota - W
Wed 8 Indiana - L
Sun 12 @ San Antonio - L
Mon 13 New Jersey - W
Wed 15 Dallas - L
Sat 18 San Antonio - L
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers - W
Tue 21 @ Dallas - W
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City - W
Sun 26 Cleveland - W
Wed 29 Seattle - W
Fri 31 Washington - W
Apr
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers - W
Tue 4 @ Seattle - W
Wed 5 @ Portland - W
Fri 7 @ Golden State - W
Sun 9 @ Sacramento - L
Mon 10 @ Utah - W
Wed 12 Minnesota - L
Sat 15 Memphis - W
Mon 17 @ Denver - L
Wed 19 San Antonio - L

Contest Prediction: 19-10
Prediction as of 2/7/06: 21-13
Record as of 2/7/06: 19-29
Season Prediction: 40-42


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *L*
Fri 24 Golden State *L*
Sun 26 @ Orlando *W*
Mon 27 Phoenix *L*
Mar 
Wed 1 Philadelphia *L*
Fri 3 Denver *W*
Sun 5 Portland *W*
Tue 7 @ Minnesota *L*
Wed 8 Indiana *L*
Sun 12 @ San Antonio *L*
Mon 13 New Jersey *W*
Wed 15 Dallas *L*
Sat 18 San Antonio *L*
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers *W*
Tue 21 @ Dallas *L*
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City *W*
Sun 26 Cleveland *W*
Wed 29 Seattle *L*
Fri 31 Washington *W*
Apr 
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers *W*
Tue 4 @ Seattle *L*
Wed 5 @ Portland *W*
Fri 7 @ Golden State *W*
Sun 9 @ Sacramento *W*
Mon 10 @ Utah *L*
Wed 12 Minnesota *L*
Sat 15 Memphis *L*
Mon 17 @ Denver *W*
Wed 19 San Antonio *W*


14-15


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers - L
Fri 24 Golden State - W
Sun 26 @ Orlando - W
Mon 27 Phoenix - W
Mar
Wed 1 Philadelphia - W
Fri 3 Denver - W
Sun 5 Portland - W
Tue 7 @ Minnesota - W
Wed 8 Indiana - L
Sun 12 @ San Antonio - L
Mon 13 New Jersey - W
Wed 15 Dallas - W
Sat 18 San Antonio - W
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers - W
Tue 21 @ Dallas - L
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City - W
Sun 26 Cleveland - W
Wed 29 Seattle - W
Fri 31 Washington - W
Apr
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers - L
Tue 4 @ Seattle - W
Wed 5 @ Portland - W
Fri 7 @ Golden State - W
Sun 9 @ Sacramento - L
Mon 10 @ Utah - L
Wed 12 Minnesota - W
Sat 15 Memphis - W
Mon 17 @ Denver - W
Wed 19 San Antonio - L

21 win 8 lose


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *W* 
Fri 24 Golden State *W*
Sun 26 @ Orlando *W*
Mon 27 Phoenix *W*
Mar 
Wed 1 Philadelphia *W*
Fri 3 Denver *W*
Sun 5 Portland *W*
Tue 7 @ Minnesota *W*
Wed 8 Indiana *W*
Sun 12 @ San Antonio *W*
Mon 13 New Jersey *W*
Wed 15 Dallas *W*
Sat 18 San Antonio *W*
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers *W*
Tue 21 @ Dallas *W*
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City *W*
Sun 26 Cleveland *W*
Wed 29 Seattle *W*
Fri 31 Washington *W*
Apr 
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers *W*
Tue 4 @ Seattle *W*
Wed 5 @ Portland *W*
Fri 7 @ Golden State *W*
Sun 9 @ Sacramento *W*
Mon 10 @ Utah *W*
Wed 12 Minnesota *W*
Sat 15 Memphis *W*
Mon 17 @ Denver *W*
Wed 19 San Antonio *W*

29-0........ :gopray:


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

^best prediction ever, lol


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Feb
> Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *W*
> Fri 24 Golden State *W*
> Sun 26 @ Orlando *W*
> ...


 Repped for that.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I will throw my expert opinion into the ring.

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers L
Fri 24 Golden State W
Sun 26 @ Orlando W
Mon 27 Phoenix W
Mar
Wed 1 Philadelphia W
Fri 3 Denver W
Sun 5 Portland W
Tue 7 @ Minnesota W
Wed 8 Indiana L
Sun 12 @ San Antonio L
Mon 13 New Jersey W
Wed 15 Dallas L
Sat 18 San Antonio L
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers W
Tue 21 @ Dallas L
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City L
Sun 26 Cleveland W
Wed 29 Seattle W
Fri 31 Washington W
Apr
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers W
Tue 4 @ Seattle W
Wed 5 @ Portland W
Fri 7 @ Golden State W
Sun 9 @ Sacramento W
Mon 10 @ Utah W
Wed 12 Minnesota L 
Sat 15 Memphis W
Mon 17 @ Denver W
Wed 19 San Antonio L

20 - 9

Seems like a stretch now but i think the addition of bogans will provide a much needed spark to our squad.


----------



## Mr.McGrady (May 21, 2005)

*February*
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *Win*
Fri 24 Golden State *Win*
Sun 26 @ Orlando *Win*
Mon 27 Phoenix *Loss*
*March*
Wed 1 Philadelphia *Win*
Fri 3 Denver *Win*
Sun 5 Portland *Win*
Tue 7 @ Minnesota *Win*
Wed 8 Indiana *Win*
Sun 12 @ San Antonio *Loss*
Mon 13 New Jersey *Win*
Wed 15 Dallas *Loss*
Sat 18 San Antonio *Loss*
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers *Win*
Tue 21 @ Dallas *Loss*
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City *Loss*
Sun 26 Cleveland *Win*
Wed 29 Seattle *Win*
Fri 31 Washington *Win*
*April*
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers *Loss*
Tue 4 @ Seattle *Win*
Wed 5 @ Portland *Win*
Fri 7 @ Golden State *Loss*
Sun 9 @ Sacramento *Win*
Mon 10 @ Utah *Win*
Wed 12 Minnesota *Win*
Sat 15 Memphis *Loss*
Mon 17 @ Denver *Loss*
Wed 19 San Antonio *Win*

19-10


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

February
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers Win
Fri 24 Golden State Win
Sun 26 @ Orlando Win
Mon 27 Phoenix Win
March
Wed 1 Philadelphia Win
Fri 3 Denver Win
Sun 5 Portland Win
Tue 7 @ Minnesota Win
Wed 8 Indiana Win
Sun 12 @ San Antonio Loss
Mon 13 New Jersey Win
Wed 15 Dallas Loss
Sat 18 San Antonio Loss
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers Win
Tue 21 @ Dallas Loss
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City Loss
Sun 26 Cleveland Win
Wed 29 Seattle Win
Fri 31 Washington Win
April
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers Loss
Tue 4 @ Seattle Win
Wed 5 @ Portland Win
Fri 7 @ Golden State Loss
Sun 9 @ Sacramento Win
Mon 10 @ Utah Win
Wed 12 Minnesota Win
Sat 15 Memphis Win
Mon 17 @ Denver Loss
Wed 19 San Antonio Loss

20-9


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *W* 
Fri 24 Golden State *W* 
Sun 26 @ Orlando *L* 
Mon 27 Phoenix *W* 
Mar 
Wed 1 Philadelphia *W* 
Fri 3 Denver *W* 
Sun 5 Portland *W* 
Tue 7 @ Minnesota *L* 
Wed 8 Indiana *W* 
Sun 12 @ San Antonio *W* 
Mon 13 New Jersey *L* 
Wed 15 Dallas *W* 
Sat 18 San Antonio *W* 
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers *W* 
Tue 21 @ Dallas *L* 
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City *W* 
Sun 26 Cleveland *L* 
Wed 29 Seattle *W* 
Fri 31 Washington *W* 
Apr 
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers *W* 
Tue 4 @ Seattle *L* 
Wed 5 @ Portland *W* 
Fri 7 @ Golden State *W* 
Sun 9 @ Sacramento *W* 
Mon 10 @ Utah *W* 
Wed 12 Minnesota *W* 
Sat 15 Memphis *W* 
Mon 17 @ Denver *L* 
Wed 19 San Antonio *W*

*22-7*


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Feb
> Wed 22 L.A. Clippers *W*
> Fri 24 Golden State *W*
> Sun 26 @ Orlando *L*
> ...



Just a matter of time before Kentucky fans take over the Rockets forum! Even if DA is waived.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the contest is closing soon, make sure you post your predictions or update them by the all-star game.

and good luck to cornholio.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> the contest is closing soon, make sure you post your predictions or update them by the all-star game.
> 
> and good luck to cornholio.


Anyone wanna change their minds about their choices after last night's blow out.. now is the time! :angel:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Anyone wanna change their minds about their choices after last night's blow out.. now is the time! :angel:


 I think....No, I hope that this was only a one game thing. Certainly, I hope the effort they gave is only a one-game thing.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Feb
Wed 22 L.A. Clippers W
Fri 24 Golden State W
Sun 26 @ Orlando W
Mon 27 Phoenix W
Mar
Wed 1 Philadelphia W
Fri 3 Denver W
Sun 5 Portland W
Tue 7 @ Minnesota L
Wed 8 Indiana W
Sun 12 @ San Antonio L
Mon 13 New Jersey L
Wed 15 Dallas L
Sat 18 San Antonio W
Mon 20 L.A. Clippers W
Tue 21 @ Dallas L
Thu 23 @ NO/Okla. City W
Sun 26 Cleveland W
Wed 29 Seattle W
Fri 31 Washington W
Apr
Sun 2 @ L.A. Lakers W
Tue 4 @ Seattle L
Wed 5 @ Portland W
Fri 7 @ Golden State L
Sun 9 @ Sacramento L
Mon 10 @ Utah W
Wed 12 Minnesota W
Sat 15 Memphis W
Mon 17 @ Denver L
Wed 19 San Antonio W

20-9


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> I think....No, I hope that this was only a one game thing. Certainly, I hope the effort they gave is only a one-game thing.


I hope so too... even though it was nice to see CH get a lot of playing time I, along with everyone else I am sure, would rather it not be in a game that the Rockets are blown out! I am keeping my guess the same!!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

alright, i have save this thread to my computer so even if you cheat, it wont matter since the saved version is official.

pay outs will be higher than initially thought based on how much ucash i have at the time. as of now, payouts would be double what the original post thread and that number can only go up.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I say we get 44 wins, and the rest losses.

I am starting to doubt our playoff chances. 
Stupid injuries....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

So I just checked.. 

I am now 3-3 on guessing W or L correctly

I had the Rockets with a record of 5-1 in the first six games and they are actually 4-2

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

here is a crappy spreadsheet for quick reference


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> here is a crappy spreadsheet for quick reference


cool Thanks!! 

It looks like at this point three people have guessed all but the 76er's game correctly! :-D They are 5-1


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, in order for me to win this contest.. the Rockets have to win the rest of the games this season. 

There is someone with a 15-14, a 14-15 and a 16-13.. I think they have the best chance at this point... sigh


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Since its obvious that my sister and I (Cometsbiggestfan) won, what do we get?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Since its obvious that my sister and I (Cometsbiggestfan) won, what do we get?


well, _you_ get nothing, because _you_ never posted a record. since you just mooched off your sister, she can decide if she wants to share the prize with you. since she had 12 wins and alexander had 14, there is still a chance that the prize will be split or go to alexander, so i cant pay out yet. expect somewhere around 200000 to 250000 ucash to be the total payout.



*Go NeTs*


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

since you just mooched off your sister




Wow! Meh?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol

:clown:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Wed 22 L.A. Clippers L
> Fri 24 Golden State L
> Sun 26 @ Orlando W
> Mon 27 Phoenix L
> ...



I win!! I win!! :banana: :banana: I was right on the money. :biggrin: The Rockets were a dismal 12-17 after ASB.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I win!! I win!! :banana: :banana: I was right on the money. :biggrin: The Rockets were a dismal 12-17 after ASB.


if they hadn't lost T-Mac... well I guess its all water under the bridge now... but congrats none the less!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

279045.00 points donated to Cometsbiggestfan successfully!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

impressive.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> 279045.00 points donated to Cometsbiggestfan successfully!



Thanks.  Now maybe I'll start betting on Astros games.


----------

